# piks of the car



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

just got a car domain and put some piks on it if u guys want to take a look

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2544046


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 11, 2007)

nice Sr20!


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

Mark350GT said:


> nice Sr20!


thankx :fluffy: goin for the fmic next well... after new lower ball joints i hate replacing parts that just bring the car back to stock


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

looks tight man..


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

seven_b13 said:


> looks tight man..


i think the neons and the paint are lame... took the neons off after the ricer stage left me now im stuck with the paint if ne1 has suggestions about the paint please help. the motor is pretty clean and runs good except an idle problem it shakes the crap out of me it wavers from 750 - 900 and is very bumpy....i think it coud be a leaky bov. seven b13 manual swap in the future?


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah, it did look like rice. But I would suggest taking off those stripes and just painting the car black. Then since your wheels are so big, maybe you could get some fender flares to extend over the wheels and paint those black too. Then lower it to lose the gap.


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

b13pnoysentra said:


> Yeah, it did look like rice. But I would suggest taking off those stripes and just painting the car black. Then since your wheels are so big, maybe you could get some fender flares to extend over the wheels and paint those black too. Then lower it to lose the gap.


gotta get rid of that gap for sure its driving me crazy


----------

